# TUT for my LONG over due c-shocked!<3 ** PIC HEAVY**



## gRiZeLda (Jul 3, 2007)

SUCH GREAT HEIGHTS! -postal service! love this jam! lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





o0o0oh my!!! im scared!!! AHHHHH! i ive NEVER done a TUT ever in my life! i hope i did g0od! oh yeah..btw...i only did half a face...because i want to try dollymix as an eyeshadow today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






s0o0o here we are!

products used

Face-
chanel sublimage
dr. brandt lineless eyecream
BE in light
warmth
TOOFACED sunbunnybronzer
BLOT powder in medium

Eyes-
stillife
nylon
wondergrass
eyepopping
electric eel
freshwater
parfait amour
passionate
ysl black eyeliner
phone number kohl( i couldnt find smolder)
voluminous carbon black l'oreal
brun on eyebrows

brushes-
brush cleaner
222
224
187
212
242
a little disposable mascara wand
max coverage concealer brush from BE
kabuki BE
flawless face BE

ALL MY PRODUCTS... sunbunny missing....





first moisturize!





THE DREADFUL FACE!





get ur stillife paint and put some on ur hand! just like so





put it on ur entire eye









then after pick up some nylon





put it on ur upper browbone 





then add some a little more until u reach the crease





grab eyepopping using the same brush..make sure to pack it on real good on to ur entire eyelid





now get some wondergrass with ur 222( my fav. brush!!!! ironic cuz my fave number is 22! lol!)





blend it into ur entire crease like so





NOW!!!! GRAB ELECTRIC EEL AND FRESHWATER TOGETHER









add it to ur outter corner to give it some depth





ur result:




then add some more wondergrass on top of the blue...and get this





grab some more eyepopping and pack it on some more onto ur lid





grab a clean 224 and blend out those lines between the crease and the brow bone





TIME TO GROOM THE BROWS






i use brun e/s for my brows..i couldnt find my 208...i think someone stole it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i had to use the flat definer brush!!






groom them once more





EYELINER TIME!!!grab the ysl blackest black liquid liner...or which ever u prefer!






ur result so far:






then!!! tightline!!!!!!!! 









grab some stillife and add it to ur bottom eye area...by ur lower lashes...like so





and then you grab parfait amour 





after get some passionate...





time for mascara!!!!!!

ummm i dont curl my lashes.... curler doesnt exist in my traincase! LOL





the result after a couple coats








FACE TIME! im using BE in light... first those dark circles...





and then even tho i didnt take a pic. i use the kabuki after this...

and end up like this





then grab some warmth with the flawless face brush





this is what u get





then grab some sunbunny bronzer by toofaced





FISHY FACE!!!





AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST!!! CHANEL GLAZE GLOSSAMIER






THE END RESULTS:

















DIFFERENCE MUCH!??????LOL! EWW!






i hope i didnt miss anything! please ask any other question...or incase i did miss something please feel free to ask!!!


thanks my fellow specktrettes!

<3


----------



## Kim. (Jul 3, 2007)

This is an AWSOME tut!! Thanks so much for taking the time because you are  beautiful and talented.


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jul 3, 2007)

awwww!!!!!!!!!!! thanks much!!!!!!!!!!!! <3<3<3


----------



## astronaut (Jul 3, 2007)

wonderful tut!!!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 3, 2007)

You are such a doll ! ..going to try this hehe =) thanks for a great tut.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 3, 2007)

This Hot...i Like It


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jul 3, 2007)

WHOA!!...i like !.......youre brows are so...Fresh?!hahah


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

excellent tutorial, thank you for the effort.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 4, 2007)

Love It!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks so much...u did a wonderful job and u look great!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jul 4, 2007)

THANKS LADIES!!!! YEAP! tuts are a tad difficult because ur trying to get EVERY SINGLE STEP..s0o0o0o...im glad my first tutorial turned out okay...thanks for all ur support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a great 4th!


----------



## user79 (Jul 4, 2007)

That's lovely how vibrant the colours come out, thanks for doing this tut.


----------



## aeryss (Jul 4, 2007)

you did a great job on this (and btw i love the colors and the blending)


----------



## kimmy (Jul 4, 2007)

awesome tutorial!


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 4, 2007)

I love the green colours, absoloutely beautiful...but I feel there is too much green in the crease and your cheek looks a little orange compared to your skintone.


----------



## nunu (Jul 4, 2007)

i love the way u blended ur eyeshadow!!! beautiful


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_your cheek looks a little orange compared to your skintone._

 

yeap i noticed i got a little bronzer happy afterwards...thanks...


----------



## oracle1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Superb Tut!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 5, 2007)

Very pretty.
I love the way you only did one eye.
You can really see the contrast.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

I love it! Great job.


----------



## breathless (Jul 5, 2007)

looks great! thanks!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 6, 2007)

awesome tutorial! i look forward to your future tuts!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 6, 2007)

love it!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't know which looks better...you with or without makeup....You are a very gorgeous girl


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

this is awesome. you look great! thanks!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks! great tut!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2007)

GREAT tut' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 11, 2007)

girl this is amazing!!! you deffinetly get my vote x 100000 lol


----------



## entipy (Jul 11, 2007)

This is a great TUT! I want that 222 brush soooooooo bad!!


----------



## applefrite (Jul 12, 2007)

Fabulous tutorial !!!


----------



## reinventions (Jul 16, 2007)

That is so *HOT!*  I love it!

Oy vey!  Now I really have to get Eyepopping and Wondergrass!  AH!  I love it!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Girl Your Tut Is Total Hotness! :notworthy: You Make It Look So Simple I Will Definitely Try This Look!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 23, 2007)

I love wearing green!! Thanks for this tut!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jul 23, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

you need to make more! amazing


----------



## Ciara (Aug 10, 2007)

Great Tut!!!  Love the colors.


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 12, 2007)

what a stunning tut ..


----------



## DrunkenHearts (Aug 15, 2007)

Great tutorial. I'm definitely gonna try this. =]


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 15, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

This looks like a lot of fun!


----------

